
Presidential candidate Andrew Yang wants to give you $1000 a month as AI defense - lawrenceyan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/andrew-yang-wants-to-give-you-1-000-a-month-as-ai-defense-11558562053
======
Fjolsvith
I'm curious if that $1000/month is going to get printed as newly minted money
or if it is going to come from taxes or other government "revenue"?

